# Nook vs. Kindle



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It's my DH's 55th birthday on Sunday and he's running the marathon. I thought that I would get him one of the e-readers but not sure which one and also which service. There's something about Wifi on nook -- two prices. Can anyone give me their thoughts if you have them and pros and cons. Thanks!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:blush: No advice from me ... just to comment WOW your husband running a marathon at 55. :w00t:.. that is awesome!! Can you pass some of that healthy living motivation on to me!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :blush: No advice from me ... just to comment WOW your husband running a marathon at 55. :w00t:.. that is awesome!! Can you pass some of that healthy living motivation on to me!!!


Jeanne - i can't pass that motivation on since I have enough time running to all the spots to cheer him on (I am over three years older than him too B)) but I have to say he's very determined. Started when he was 49 and has only skipped the NYC marathon once since then. Can't believe it's on the day of his b'day:chili: And he's running for Fred's Team to raise $$ for cancer in memory of his dad, mom and BIL Bill. Go, Jim, Go!! He actually writes that on his shirt so that people cheer him along the route.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- QVC just had a PanDigital ereader as a TSV. They partnered with Barnes & Noble for the PanDigital. On TV, it looked WONDERFUL and seemed to be exactly what I was looking for. 

Then -- I started researching on-line. After diligent research and miles of reviews, I found that PanDigital is not compatible with Amazon's format (nor is Nook) and after looking for ebooks on line, I found that Amazon has the largest library and the least expensive ebooks available. Apparently the format they use for the ebooks is ONLY compatible with Kindle.

All of the research stated that Kindle surpasses all of the other ereaders and that it is predicted that it will continue to be the forerunner and the ultimate winner. (Kind of like when there was VHS and BETA for movies and VHS came out the clear winner.)

Also, on Amazon they offer 2 Kindles. One is $139 and the other is either $179 or $189. Anyway, after looking at both, I believe that the $139 version is what I would get as I don't really need 3-G on my ereader and that seems to be the only difference. Both have Wifi.

After all of my research, I am going with the Kindle. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I adore my Kindle 3G. I really didn't like the idea of e-book readers because I'm old fashioned. But I like reading on a Kindle better than holding a book. I can't compare it to the Nook. I really didn't consider the Nook, as I am a long-time amazon customer. 

What I like about it:

Very easy to use.
Holds a charge for a LONG time if you turn off the wireless.
Ability to create folders to sort your books by whatever categories you choose.
Free books. Classics, and some new books are free. 
The ability to preview a book before buying. Amazon lets you read a sample chapter. 
Able to download documents and .pdf files.
Cons:
Not able to download my local library e-books.

If you get him a Kindle, get a leather cover for it. It's worth it.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

My step daughter researches everything and she wants the Kindle for Christmas. I just ordered it last night. I also have a friend who got the Kindle a couple of months ago and she couldn't be happier with it. If I needed a reader I'd get the Kindle, I'm using my ipad and it works great for a reader.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I love my kindle! It doesn't get much use though because I just read books on my Ipad or Iphone using the Kindle app. Amazon is really easy to work with downloading,etc and it really is quick. 

Don't know about the Nook but I give the Kindle a thumbs up :thumbsup:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I adore my Kindle 3G. I really didn't like the idea of e-book readers because I'm old fashioned. But I like reading on a Kindle better than holding a book. I can't compare it to the Nook. I really didn't consider the Nook, as I am a long-time amazon customer.
> 
> What I like about it:
> 
> ...


I agree with all of the above, esp. the free classics which I've been enjoying downloading and sorting. My boyfriend got me one for my birthday and I really like that it doesn't take up too much space in my bag either. I always have to have something to read on the bus and train to and from work.

Oh and how wonderful is it that your DH is running the marathon! He's quite the inspiration. Go, Jim, Go!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sue,

I have a Kindle, too and I like it. It's very easy and quick to download a book from Amazon. I also agree with the others that it holds a charge for quite a while.... and I have the 1st edition kindle so it's a few years old already. I haven't looked at the nook, so I can't really compare the two.... but I do like my Kindle.

Debbie


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm the oddball with the Nook. Honestly, I think both are pretty comparable. I may be wrong but I think Kindle's "book lending" is better than Nook's. I chose the Nook over the Kindle for three reasons: (1) the Nook has a removable back so that the battery can be replaced with a fully charged spare (great advantage on a long flight); and (2) if anything goes wrong I can bring it to Barnes & Noble and get face to face assistance or I can call the 24-hr. service line; and (3) I feel good about supporting a local store helping to keep maybe just one more person from joining the long long unemployment lines. Can you tell I'm not much of an internet shopper? :no2:

p.s. Nook is coming out with a new color version. I haven't seen it yet but I wonder if it is supposed to be their version of the iPad.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, I hate to sound like a dummy, but what is the actual differece between the two Kindles. What does the G3 do that the other doesn't? I am considering one for me and one for my daughter. The $135 price sounds better, but I want to be sure I am not missing out on something important.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, the newest Kindle has 50% better contrast, faster page turns, among other things. So if you go for the Kindle, make sure you get the newest version.

I was in B&N yesterday and they had a rep there for the new Nook coming out. It will have a color screen which is the "biggest" selling feature of the new one. He said they made the page turns faster, also, which was a huge complaint when my husband toyed around with it. I have no idea why anyone would need a color display for reading books, since text is in black & white...unless they can be used like an iPad as well for browsing the web, playing games, etc...but in that case I would rather get an iPad.

Currently the Kindle is definitely the top dog, but since the newest Nook isn't out yet, it's hard to say who will take the cake. If you must buy right now, I would definitely choose the Kindle over any other eReader.

My biggest complaint overall with the eReaders is the price of the books. You pay the same price as you would for a real book ($9.99 for most books) but you don't actually have a physical copy. If the prices were 1/2 the price of a real book, I would buy one for my husband.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You guys are the best. :chili::chili: I've got so much going on right now, with work and especially planning the marathon/b'day party that I don't have time to research as much as usual. I love getting everyone's insights. I did visit B&N the other day and did like having someone smart and personable showing me the features and there whenever I would need help as Mary said. I also like that you can get things via the NY Public Library system so those would be for free!! But my DH is an engineer in the video industry and I know he likes cool toys so trying to make sure I get him one that is technically up there so he doesn't feel like I could have done better in that department. 
Now I thought that there was a good discount from B&N on their prices. Interested to find out more about prices on books for Kindle vs. Nook since I get hard and soft cover books at Costco for about 40-50% off cover and I guess that the money mounts up with the amount of books and reading material you download. So not that much up front but then expensive.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I just bought the 3G Kindle. Love it!!! I didn't like the weight of the Nook and I've heard from friends that Amazon is really good about replacing the unit if you have a problem (at least early on). I don't believe the WiFi is necessary and it seems from the reviews that people who pay extra for it don't use it. Also, I love the case I bought for it. I think it's called M-edge and it folds all the way back so you can use both hands to change pages.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> It's my DH's 55th birthday on Sunday and he's running the marathon. I thought that I would get him one of the e-readers but not sure which one and also which service. There's something about Wifi on nook -- two prices. Can anyone give me their thoughts if you have them and pros and cons. Thanks!!


 
Sue,

My remark is on your siggy - I didn't notice that you had changed it. I LOVE that picture of Tyler. He looks like a prince! His hair style is PREFECT.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

3G makes Kindle internet compatible for other countries, and also provides internet coverage if there is no wifi signal to connect to. You need internet to download books from amazon to your Kindle. If you think that you will not be downloading books anywhere but in your home and you already have a wifi router in your home, amazon will use that internet connection once you provide the Kindle your router's password. However, if you travel, you might need the additional connectivity of 3G. Basically, having 3G gives you an internet connection pretty much anywhere for book downloads.

For example, when I was at the Atlanta blood bank giving blood, I downloaded a book. I didn't have a wifi connection, but I was able to download via the 3G network. You don't have to do anything for it to connect to a 3G network, it automatically uses whatever is available, wifi or 3G. 

BTW, this is not a tech person speaking. I may have some details wrong....lol.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> Well, the newest Kindle has 50% better contrast, faster page turns, among other things. So if you go for the Kindle, make sure you get the newest version.
> 
> I was in B&N yesterday and they had a rep there for the new Nook coming out. It will have a color screen which is the "biggest" selling feature of the new one. He said they made the page turns faster, also, which was a huge complaint when my husband toyed around with it. I have no idea why anyone would need a color display for reading books, since text is in black & white...unless they can be used like an iPad as well for browsing the web, playing games, etc...but in that case I would rather get an iPad.
> 
> ...


I agree on this too. Wish the books were half the price, but they do have a big selection of free books


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Sue,
> 
> My remark is on your siggy - I didn't notice that you had changed it. I LOVE that picture of Tyler. He looks like a prince! His hair style is PREFECT.


Allie - not sure what you were referring to here?

I think that both the Nook and the Kindle have all the classics free so they cancel each other out with that. I just wish there was somewhere I could lay my hands on a Kindle which I can do with the Nook. And I better do this soon to get it by Sunday.:w00t:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It's the publishers that are raising the prices. I have mixed feelings about it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Allie - not sure what you were referring to here?
> 
> I think that both the Nook and the Kindle have all the classics free so they cancel each other out with that. I just wish there was somewhere I could lay my hands on a Kindle which I can do with the Nook. And I better do this soon to get it by Sunday.:w00t:


Surely someone you know must have a Kindle. If not, just go to a coffee house and look around. :thumbsup:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have no advise on the ereader since I don't have one, but I just wanted to wish your husband much good luck in the marathon. I am still trying to figure out if it pays to get an ipad instead of an ereader. I think I'll wait until after the new year. There are supposed to be some new competitors to the ipad coming out.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

revakb2 said:


> I have no advise on the ereader since I don't have one, but I just wanted to wish your husband much good luck in the marathon. I am still trying to figure out if it pays to get an ipad instead of an ereader. I think I'll wait until after the new year. There are supposed to be some new competitors to the ipad coming out.


Thanks so much Reva. I'll let him know! 
From what I've read you can read on an iPad but it's heavier than the eReaders so not as light when traveling or say reading in bed. Also iPad doesn't do the same things as other computers, you can't view DVD's etc so not sure what your needs are. I have a MacBook Pro and it's great for some things, makes me crazy for others.:smilie_tischkante:It's also kind of heavy and been a tough learning curve from PC and I still will send things that others can't open or see.:smpullhair: I loved my Sony Viao which was about 3lbs and did everything but my DS said I MUST have a Mac when my Sony died. Not so much for this oldster.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks so much Reva. I'll let him know!
> From what I've read you can read on an iPad but it's heavier than the eReaders so not as light when traveling or say reading in bed. Also iPad doesn't do the same things as other computers, you can't view DVD's etc so not sure what your needs are. I have a MacBook Pro and it's great for some things, makes me crazy for others.:smilie_tischkante:It's also kind of heavy and been a tough learning curve from PC and I still will send things that others can't open or see.:smpullhair: I loved my Sony Viao which was about 3lbs and did everything but my DS said I MUST have a Mac when my Sony died. Not so much for this oldster.



I have a regular laptop and a little ASUS netbook. I love my netbook and use it often. It has a 10 inch screen, and it is very light. But I'd rather use my Kindle for reading books. The e-ink on the Kindle is just like a book, even better. 

Kindle books can be read on a PC, a MAC, an iPad, a BlackBerry and an iphone. I have the Kindle for PC app on my netbook, but I rarely use it. 

Anyone can download the Kindle for PC app (or the other apps) from the amazon site (for free) and read classic books on Kindle for free on their PC.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm hooked on my iPad as well - I have both Kindle and Nook apps on it and so can buy whichever version of the book is less expensive. Amazon and B&N do discount the e-books a bit, but not as much as I'd like. After all, I could give the physical book to someone else and I certainly can't do that with my iPad.

You can't play DVDs but you can download movies on it too. And I was able to check into SM while I was out of town last weekend!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Surely someone you know must have a Kindle. If not, just go to a coffee house and look around. :thumbsup:


I lead a sheltered life. None of my friends have one. They're either unemployed so can't afford it or like the feel of regular books, like me. I think my brother does but he's always traveling around the world so I can't check his. Seeing other people use it doesn't help that much. I want the feeling of reading it and holding it in my hand. It's funny but I've noticed a lot of people on the subway using them but the odd thing is that they have their hand (usually right) wrapped around under it in a funny way. Is there a reason for that? Looks uncomfortable or carpel tunnel syndrome provoking.:blink:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I lead a sheltered life. None of my friends have one. They're either unemployed so can't afford it or like the feel of regular books, like me. I think my brother does but he's always traveling around the world so I can't check his. Seeing other people use it doesn't help that much. I want the feeling of reading it and holding it in my hand. It's funny but I've noticed a lot of people on the subway using them but the odd thing is that they have their hand (usually right) wrapped around under it in a funny way. Is there a reason for that? Looks uncomfortable or carpel tunnel syndrome provoking.:blink:


It's just my personal opinion, but I thought I'd hate reading a book on a Kindle. I always liked the feel of a book. Well, it turns out, the Kindle feels a lot better than holding a book. My fingertips often go numb on me, and with the Kindle. I have it in a leather cover and I hold it just like a book. I turn the page using just light pressure with my right thumb. I was washing a down comforter at the laundromat the other day, and I really enjoyed reading on my Kindle. I barely realized how much time went by. Turning the page by applying light pressure with my thumb doesn't create carpel tunnel for me, and I am well acquainted with carpel tunnel. 

There are controls on both sides of the Kindle (for right/left handers) to turn the pages. Maybe that is why you are noticing how people hold it. They hit the page turn control with their thumb and wrap the rest of their hand around the back of it? With a cover it can be held like a book. 

Hope this helps you, Sue. I wish I were there so I could loan you mine for a day or two.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> It's just my personal opinion, but I thought I'd hate reading a book on a Kindle. I always liked the feel of a book. Well, it turns out, the Kindle feels a lot better than holding a book. My fingertips often go numb on me, and with the Kindle. I have it in a leather cover and I hold it just like a book. I turn the page using just light pressure with my right thumb. I was washing a down comforter at the laundromat the other day, and I really enjoyed reading on my Kindle. I barely realized how much time went by. Turning the page by applying light pressure with my thumb doesn't create carpel tunnel for me, and I am well acquainted with carpel tunnel.
> 
> There are controls on both sides of the Kindle (for right/left handers) to turn the pages. Maybe that is why you are noticing how people hold it. They hit the page turn control with their thumb and wrap the rest of their hand around the back of it? With a cover it can be held like a book.
> 
> Hope this helps you, Sue. I wish I were there so I could loan you mine for a day or two.


Thanks Suzan. It has. Mary had also talked in the summer reads thread about now using the Nook and how much she likes it so I guess the e-books are the way to go. I'm such a Luddite.:blush::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I lead a sheltered life. None of my friends have one. They're either unemployed so can't afford it or like the feel of regular books, like me. I think my brother does but he's always traveling around the world so I can't check his. Seeing other people use it doesn't help that much. I want the feeling of reading it and holding it in my hand. It's funny but I've noticed a lot of people on the subway using them but the odd thing is that they have their hand (usually right) wrapped around under it in a funny way. Is there a reason for that? Looks uncomfortable or carpel tunnel syndrome provoking.:blink:


Now I'm sitting here laughing my head off with a book and my Nook in my lap, holding one then the other to try and figure out how the people on the subway are holding theirs. I'm left handed and when I'm reading a book in the early part of the book I have my right hand under the book with the book spine resting on my fingers just where they connect to my hand, the weight of the book resting on my palm and my left fingers are holding the left edge of the book. As I get beyond the halfway point in the book I switch hands so that my left hand supports the weight of the book and my right fingers hold the right edge of the book. My Nook is in a leather case that opens up like a book. I fold the cover all the way back to the underneath the Nook, hold the Nook with both hands underneath supporting the weight and both thumbs on the left and right lips of the cover. Then I turn pages with whichever thumb I feel like using (I'm ambidextrous about most things except writing). Are you totally confused now? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks Suzan. It has. Mary had also talked in the summer reads thread about now using the Nook and how much she likes it so I guess the e-books are the way to go. I'm such a Luddite.:blush::HistericalSmiley:


Not to worry, Sue, you are not the Lone Luddite! The Nook is great for reading away from home (like yesterday in the car when I was at a standstill in traffic) but I don't think any gadget will ever replace the feel of a book for me. I'm the same way with knitting, sewing, cardmaking, etc. It would be just as easy to buy a sweater or quilt or card but I love the feel of working with the fibers and papers.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

MaryH said:


> Now I'm sitting here laughing my head off with a book and my Nook in my lap, holding one then the other to try and figure out how the people on the subway are holding theirs. I'm left handed and when I'm reading a book in the early part of the book I have my right hand under the book with the book spine resting on my fingers just where they connect to my hand, the weight of the book resting on my palm and my left fingers are holding the left edge of the book. As I get beyond the halfway point in the book I switch hands so that my left hand supports the weight of the book and my right fingers hold the right edge of the book. My Nook is in a leather case that opens up like a book. I fold the cover all the way back to the underneath the Nook, hold the Nook with both hands underneath supporting the weight and both thumbs on the left and right lips of the cover. Then I turn pages with whichever thumb I feel like using (I'm ambidextrous about most things except writing). Are you totally confused now? :HistericalSmiley:


Mary, you described it perfectly, better than I did. I do the same thing with my Kindle. (I'm ambidextrous too.)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Now I'm sitting here laughing my head off with a book and my Nook in my lap, holding one then the other to try and figure out how the people on the subway are holding theirs. I'm left handed and when I'm reading a book in the early part of the book I have my right hand under the book with the book spine resting on my fingers just where they connect to my hand, the weight of the book resting on my palm and my left fingers are holding the left edge of the book. As I get beyond the halfway point in the book I switch hands so that my left hand supports the weight of the book and my right fingers hold the right edge of the book. My Nook is in a leather case that opens up like a book. I fold the cover all the way back to the underneath the Nook, hold the Nook with both hands underneath supporting the weight and both thumbs on the left and right lips of the cover. Then I turn pages with whichever thumb I feel like using (I'm ambidextrous about most things except writing). *Are you totally confused now? *:HistericalSmiley:


:blink: :smilie_tischkante: Oh, that's real clear Mary. Like mud. :w00t: I should video the hold I"m talking about. It's like they take their left hand, wrap it under the book and then around with their fingers holding the opposite side of the device from where their wrist was. When I think of a paper book, I hold it with both hands underneath each side. I guess that's what makes it so different. You don't have the left side pages. It just looks uncomfortable but I guess isn't.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

LJSquishy said:


> Well, the newest Kindle has 50% better contrast, faster page turns, among other things. So if you go for the Kindle, make sure you get the newest version.
> 
> I was in B&N yesterday and they had a rep there for the new Nook coming out. It will have a color screen which is the "biggest" selling feature of the new one. He said they made the page turns faster, also, which was a huge complaint when my husband toyed around with it. I have no idea why anyone would need a color display for reading books, since text is in black & white...unless they can be used like an iPad as well for browsing the web, playing games, etc...but in that case I would rather get an iPad.
> 
> ...


I agree with a lot of your observations about the eReaders. Nook just announced that they are coming out with a software update that will quicken the page turning and enhance the filing system for storing/sorting ebooks. From what I've read, the color screen will be a big plus for children's books. I'm all for that if it keeps kids reading but I'm such a creature of habit that it bothers me that young kids don't know how to tie shoes because they all have velcro straps and they don't know how to tell time on a clock because everything is digital and now they'll be reading from yet another tech toy (like they don't already have enough of them). The price of the ebooks is what bothers me the most though. I can buy many books for less than I can buy an ebook and I can share the real books time and again. The two benefits that I see to an eReader are the convenience of having a library of books to choose from in a compact lightweight gadget that fits in most of my handbags and not having a bunch of books around that I will never read again (and sometimes not knowing why I read them the first time) collecting dust before I have time to rehome them.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> :blink: :smilie_tischkante: Oh, that's real clear Mary. Like mud. :w00t: I should video the hold I"m talking about. It's like they take their left hand, wrap it under the book and then around with their fingers holding the opposite side of the device from where their wrist was. When I think of a paper book, I hold it with both hands underneath each side. I guess that's what makes it so different. You don't have the left side pages. It just looks uncomfortable but I guess isn't.


Eeewwww!! I just tried what you described and I do find it uncomfortable. I hold my Nook with both hands, like how I would pick up and hold a 5x7 picture frame when looking at a framed photo.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Eeewwww!! I just tried what you described and I do find it uncomfortable. I hold my Nook with both hands, like how I would pick up and hold a 5x7 picture frame when looking at a framed photo.


That's what I thought. Ouch!! Must just be New Yorkers.:HistericalSmiley: BTW am reading The Shipping News and like it. :chili: It's a very slow read to me just because of the writing style but I like the style. Just have to concentrate a lot


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

In case anyone is interested, I think this is a good, well-balanced review and comparison of the Nook and Kindle eReaders:

Nook 3G Vs Kindle 3G | Best Ereaders


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> 3G makes Kindle internet compatible for other countries, and also provides internet coverage if there is no wifi signal to connect to. You need internet to download books from amazon to your Kindle. If you think that you will not be downloading books anywhere but in your home and you already have a wifi router in your home, amazon will use that internet connection once you provide the Kindle your router's password. However, if you travel, you might need the additional connectivity of 3G. Basically, having 3G gives you an internet connection pretty much anywhere for book downloads.
> 
> For example, when I was at the Atlanta blood bank giving blood, I downloaded a book. I didn't have a wifi connection, but I was able to download via the 3G network. You don't have to do anything for it to connect to a 3G network, it automatically uses whatever is available, wifi or 3G.
> 
> BTW, this is not a tech person speaking. I may have some details wrong....lol.


 Thanks Suzan! It does sound like the 3G is the way to go!


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

I have the kindle and love it. Working with amazon.com is seamless.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OK - I'm taking the plunge. Latest Kindle but don't need 3G since we have wireless router at home and DH doesn't travel like I do. Ordering now Do you recommend getting the cover from Amazon too or elsewhere?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> OK - I'm taking the plunge. Latest Kindle but don't need 3G since we have wireless router at home and DH doesn't travel like I do. Ordering now Do you recommend getting the cover from Amazon too or elsewhere?


I got the leather cover from amazon, in black. It's perfect for me.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your input. I gave Jim a Kindle last night for his birthday and my son gave him the leather cover. He had no idea I was getting it for him :chili::chili: It's really lightweight and the newest model out. I really liked having all of you weigh in and though I think the Nook is great too, I opted for the Kindle after reading this thread.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Update time. How does Jim like his new toy? How many books has he read? Is he holding it "New York style"? Inquiring minds need to know!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Update time. How does Jim like his new toy? How many books has he read? Is he holding it "New York style"? Inquiring minds need to know!


First of all he was unconscious a few nights after running 26.2 miles. I'd go into the bedroom and he was out cold. :w00t: So he just started reading on it the night before last. Tried a free download just to see how he liked it. So far so good. I realize that while I'm holding and juggling The Shipping News his Kindle is about 1/4 of the weight. I think he'll be normal next week -- still coming out of running mode so he'll be more adventurous.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm glad he seems to like it! B)

If I had to make the decision between the Nook and the Kindle, I don't know what I'd do. Luckily I got an ipad for Christmas last year so I have both Kindle and Nook applications. I do all my reading on the Nook app - I just like it better than the kindle app because it has more options. The one perk about the ipad for me is that I can read in the dark because it's backlit. I don't think the kindle or the Nook offer that - they say its because they want it to read more like a real book - which I get. But I do a lot of reading at night and I'm blind as a bat as it is...so the backlight is a huge perk for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

2maltese4me said:


> I'm glad he seems to like it! B)
> 
> If I had to make the decision between the Nook and the Kindle, I don't know what I'd do. Luckily I got an ipad for Christmas last year so I have both Kindle and Nook applications. I do all my reading on the Nook app - I just like it better than the kindle app because it has more options. The one perk about the ipad for me is that I can read in the dark because it's backlit. I don't think the kindle or the Nook offer that - they say its because they want it to read more like a real book - which I get. But I do a lot of reading at night and I'm blind as a bat as it is...so the backlight is a huge perk for me. :thumbsup:


We read at night before going to bed but both have our night table lamps so use those -- mine on two clicks :w00t: When i looked at the Nook they were showing the little lamps you can get on the cover or to attach. I never used those in paper books so figured it wasn't necessary. So far DH is really liking the Kindle. He's reading a free book too


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> We read at night before going to bed but both have our night table lamps so use those -- mine on two clicks :w00t: When i looked at the Nook they were showing the little lamps you can get on the cover or to attach. I never used those in paper books so figured it wasn't necessary. So far DH is really liking the Kindle. He's reading a free book too


Ya, we have lamps by the bed too, the problem is my dh has to be up really early for work, so leaving the light on is not an option for me. But you're right you can use a book light if need be...I used to use one before I got my ipad.

The free books are the best. Barnes and Noble has "Free Fridays" - I'm not sure if you can d/l them on the kindle or not..but it's worth checking out. I d/l one every week :thumbsup:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought I'd dredge this thread up again, since Christmas gifts have been given and I was lucky enough to get a Kindle3 from my two daughters for a gift. The only thing is, it won't hold a charge for more than 5 seconds, and YES, I did charge it fully, but it didn't hold it. Waaaa. I so wanted to start reading on it. I've since read some reviews about how fragile they are. Also some covers can damage them if they aren't cushioned. SO .. while I'm waiting on the new charger, I'm trying to decide on a cover. Any suggestions there?
Inquiring Kindle users to be want to know!


----------



## ariamaltese (May 10, 2005)

Hi.

This is a handy section for this forum - I was just wondering about the Nook v. Kindle - we are going to buy one for my parents - but they were completely sold out in the all stores. So, based on what is stated above, if a person purchases most of their books through Amazon, the Nook would not work for them? This strikes me similar to the i-Phone only working w/ AT & T - .... just wanting to check - also, when you use the Kindle does it give the look of turning the page? My Dad wanted that feature.

Thanks a bunch. 

Heidi
Aria Maltese


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know about the page turning, Heidi. I do know that Amazon has many more books than B&N so that's the main reason I wanted the Kindle. Most ebooks have their own books sources for now. Kindle also offers a lot of free books too. I'm not sure if they have the lending/borrow app yet. I know one of them does, which is nice if you have friends who are big readers too.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't buy 



 that fits into the Kindle with metal hooks. I bought that cover and loved it, but when the weather got cold, it messed around with the Kindle, rebooting it all the time. I am sorry I recommended it earlier. 

This cover with the light is apparently okay, from what I read. I guess they fixed the problem. 

I ended up buying this cover from ebags, and I love it. It has a stand, which is very cool.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well im the oddball i just got a sony ereader the pocket edition and i love how tiny it is , and i can get books from ereader store, gooble books , and the library .. i love how thin it is and its touch.. it has great reviews too .. so im happy ..


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cosy said:


> I don't know about the page turning, Heidi. I do know that Amazon has many more books than B&N so that's the main reason I wanted the Kindle. Most ebooks have their own books sources for now. Kindle also offers a lot of free books too. I'm not sure if they have the lending/borrow app yet. I know one of them does, which is nice if you have friends who are big readers too.


Both the Kindle and the Nook have page turning. And, yup, all of them seem to have their own sources for getting books and they are not interchangeable. However, if you have an iPod, iPad, iPhone, Droid, Blackberry, or computer you can download both the Nook and Kindle apps and purchase books or download free books from both sources. From the reviews I've read the Kindle 3G signal/availability is better/stronger than the Nook 3G (although I've not had any problems downloading books with my Nook), and the Nook is the only one currently with a book lending feature ... but I can only share with other Nook owners and the book only stays out on loan for 2 weeks. I don't know if the Kindle has anything like this, but for Nook owners who live near a Barnes and Noble, you can go to Barnes and Noble and read any book for free for up to 1 hour/day. I've actually done that a couple of times just to read enough of a book to help me decide whether I'd like it enough to buy it, either as an e-book or real book. I know I can borrow books on my Nook from the libraries around here but don't know if Kindle owners can do the same. And I would recommend getting a cover if for no other reason just to prevent your Kindle from getting scratched.

Happy Reading!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Kindle doesn't have compatibility with library books as of yet. No sharing yet. And similar to the 1 hour book reading is Kindle's sample plan. You can download a sample (usually a chapter) of any book for free. 

Yes, get a cover for whatever e reader you have!


----------

